# The 100 Most Popular Photographers On Twitter



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 16, 2010)

If you're trying to increase your presence in the social networking arena, check these people out to see how they do it. Today's Top 100 Photographers on Twitter | Your Photo Tips

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 16, 2010)

I am surprised no one from the Kelby group.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 17, 2010)

I refuse to believe that Chase Jarvis isn't in the top 10.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 18, 2010)

My understanding is that it's not a list of the best photographers, but the photographers that have the most followers.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Bhirschyphoto (Jun 18, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> I refuse to believe that Chase Jarvis isn't in the top 10.



I second that.  Chase is a marketing machine and he himself states that much of that come from twitter (and other social mediums)

Oh well, lists are lists, aren't they?  I usually assume a list is posted so we can argue about it!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Bhirschyphoto (Jun 18, 2010)

I apologize... Chase is certainly on it

#48  chasejarvis  Maniac Photographer Director - would have suspected higher though.

Nonetheless, this is what I get for skimming!
Brian


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that he was in that position, but I even find that hard to believe.  But I wonder how many of those twitter account are tailored to and followed by a bunch of soccer moms with Rebel Xsi's that want to know how to take better without taking it out of Program mode.  I bet there a big market for that sort of stuff.  I'm gonna go rebrand my twitter account.


----------

